# Lifes Finest 1st annual car show sept 23rd



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be having our first car show sept 23rd at Swiss park in Newark, ca. More info comming soon


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

san jose's finest will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i;ll be here to support


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LUX WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ?? (323) 557-2854 THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Luxurious ~San Jo Chapter~ will be attending*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Chevitos will be there fooshoo


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUNDAY JUNE 3RD ITS GONNA BE ON IN CRACKING IN THE 209 IM ORGANIZING THE BIGGEST THING TO EVER HIT THE REGION, TAKE PART IN THE MAKING OF HISTORY COME THRU TO THE WICKED RIDAZ 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOP HOP AND CONCERT. 
PERFORMING LIVE FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE, AND NYASIA.
BIKINI CONTEST PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND RAFFLES. 
DONT MISS OUT COME THRU TO THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BOSSES WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I should be there!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm down to roll threw....... 408 Ryder's CC.........


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

4C'z FAMs in the house!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt wheres the flyer


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Were there fosho


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Flyer will be out soon, just waitin to hear back from a couple sponsors do we can put them on the flyer. If anybody is looking to sponsor let me know or hit me up for vendor spots also


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> :thumbsup:


EN TU BACK YARD NI MODO QUE NO VAYAS!!
:facepalm:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*LIFES FINEST WILL BE DOING IT BIG THIS YEAR ! COME CHECK US OUT !*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

mystique Will be in the house performing


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

KOOL!!! WERE THERE


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm down..............Cant wait


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Ganna be a good show!!


----------



## Chicanita (Jan 23, 2012)

SEND ME VENDOR INFO PLEASE

CHICANITA DESIGNS 
CUSTOM FASHION JEWELRY 
ESPECIALLY FOR: LOWRIDERS, BIKERS, 
PIN-UPS AND ROCKABILLY STYLES


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ 4 lifes finest c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

CINCO DE MAYO 2012


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE WILL BE HERE JUST LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*WUZZZZUP???? hno:*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WHEN?WHERE? & WHAT TIME?:dunno:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

USO will b in the house


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chubz sf finest707 (May 8, 2012)

Car hop?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

no car hop, just a car show and concert. more details next week along with the flyer


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## fresh of the grill (Apr 12, 2012)

I am interested in being a food vendor for you event..
Please call Mike at (916) 601-8767Thanks


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Any show info??


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:wow: *DAM*


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice...what are the catagories??


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will post them up monday, sorry for the delay, just trying to get everything ready for the streetlow show


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fresh of the grill (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you send me information about being a food vendor Please...
Call me at (650) 703-7134 Angela 
thanks


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT for the homies cant wait!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

For any vendor info contact 5106736355 or email. @ [email protected]


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

To the top


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## rsanchezjr (Jul 6, 2012)

*MR. SANCHOS ICE CREAM WOULD LIKE TO BE A VENDOR, CONTACT [email protected]*




eastbay_drop said:


> Lifes Finest will be having our first car show sept 23rd at Swiss park in Newark, ca. More info comming soon


----------



## rsanchezjr (Jul 6, 2012)

MR. SANCHOS ICE CREAM WOULD LIKE TO BE A VENDOR, PLEASE CONTACT [email protected]


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

rsanchezjr said:


> MR. SANCHOS ICE CREAM WOULD LIKE TO BE A VENDOR, PLEASE CONTACT [email protected]




For any vendor info contact 5106736355 or email. @ [email protected]


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

rsanchezjr said:


> MR. SANCHOS ICE CREAM WOULD LIKE TO BE A VENDOR, PLEASE CONTACT [email protected]


Hey it was good talking to you the other day. See you there


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT for my homies:wave:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

BIGNZT said:


> View attachment 530378


TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Individuals cc will be there


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A ROUGE I HEARD LIFES FINEST BE LAY M LOW ON THE BACK BUMPER THOW LOL uffin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

68niou1 said:


> :fool2:


 A FOOL SLOW DOWN NOW YOU SHOWING EVERY ONE HOW YOU GET DOWN AT THE HOUSE CUZ YOUR MAN STOP GIVEING YOU SOME WOW AND DONT HATE CUZ REAL RIDERS JOKE WITH ONE ANOTHER FOOL WERE YOU GO BE IN APRIL WHEN THESE TO CLUBS HEAD TO L.A ON POCK STREET uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

catagories

50's and below- original 1st/2nd street 1st/2nd
60-64 street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
60-64 convertable original 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
65-69 street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
65-69 convertible original 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
70s street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
70s convertible street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
80s street 1st/2nd custom 1st/ 2nd
90s street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
luxury street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
full size truck street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
mini truck street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
suv 1st/2nd
16" bike street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
20" bike street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
26" bike street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
3 wheeler street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
special interest 1st/2nd
street motorcycle 1st/2nd
custom bike 1st/2nd
best of show car
best of show truck
best of show bike

we plan to do more next year, we wanted to get a feel of how it goes this year to see what to expect. hope to see everyone there


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> catagories
> 
> 50's and below- original 1st/2nd street 1st/2nd
> 60-64 street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

eastbay_drop said:


> catagories
> 
> 50's and below- original 1st/2nd street 1st/2nd
> 60-64 street 1st/2nd custom 1st/2nd
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A FOOL SLOW DOWN NOW YOU SHOWING EVERY ONE HOW YOU GET DOWN AT THE HOUSE CUZ YOUR MAN STOP GIVEING YOU SOME WOW AND DONT HATE CUZ REAL RIDERS JOKE WITH ONE ANOTHER FOOL WERE YOU GO BE IN APRIL WHEN THESE TO CLUBS HEAD TO L.A ON POCK STREET uffin:




wasnt even quoting u LOL
my man??? u mean your gurl :biggrin:

and yup ima be all ova the place with some for every car in da pit or street


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

No 40s category?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> No 40s category?


alot of us can't afford a 40s rag foo


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> alot of us can't afford a 40s rag foo


Lol


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Not all of us have a shop,57 rag,59 ragg,61 rag,62 imp,wagon,66s like 3, y la lists sugue lol u could bought 3 or 4 40s rags


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting Close hno:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT. 3 more days.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hno:


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Whats the cover charge for walk ins???


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

39 BOMBR said:


> Whats the cover charge for walk ins???


$5.00


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

39 BOMBR said:


> Whats the cover charge for walk ins???


Thanks, I pulled my engine out so.... no carucha


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics..


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

DAM :worship:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

see you riders manana TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

KUSH 70 GETN READY RIGHT NOW TO ROLL SEE U GUYS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Congrats to my EASTSIDE RIDERS FAMILY on the WINS !!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> Not all of us have a shop,57 rag,59 ragg,61 rag,62 imp,wagon,66s like 3, y la lists sugue lol u could bought 3 or 4 40s rags


daaaannnnnggg!!
throw a ***** abajo del bus !!
:facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*WHERE IS THE PICTURES!!!
*_


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Lifes Finest CC,
Parliament CC had a great time.
Here's some pics i took,
will be posting the rest of the pics soon....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE TODAY


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.482247605133831.112572.100000457874334&type=1

GREAT SHOW!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Thank you everyone who showed up yesterday! It was definitely a learning experience and we now see what needs improvements, so next one should be better.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

if you found my business card in your ride please contact me for a shoot, thanks


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Uso Family had a great time see you next year bruh!


eastbay_drop said:


> Thank you everyone who showed up yesterday! It was definitely a learning experience and we now see what needs improvements, so next one should be better.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics Marvin...see u next wknd....:yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's the pictures i took at the show, enjoy....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *Lifes Finest CC Car Show - 9/23/12*



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

